# got a motobike frame



## mre straightbar (Jan 18, 2013)

has F5151 on bottom bracket
any ideas on what it might be
will post pics


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 18, 2013)

Please do post pictures, without them it is impossible to know what you have. Westfield/Columbia bikes had S/N's starting with "F" in both 1928 and 1941 but it may be another brand as well.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 18, 2013)

*heres poopty one*

post more later


----------



## bricycle (Jan 18, 2013)

mre straightbar said:


> post more laterView attachment 80754




That's either a 1915 to early 20's Sears and Roebuck style Davis? right?.....or a Schwinn/ Mead


----------



## chitown (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't tell if it's lugged or has the fluted cross bar added. 

If the joints are smooth and rounded which it kinda looks like, it would be more consistent with 30's Schwinn Motobikes (B-10's B-9's) and 20's Mead frames.

Lugs and flutes would definitely be more a teens era thing (except for 30's tall frame Meads and a few other left over motobike stock holders/re-badgers/jobbers/hardware/mail order bikes).


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 18, 2013)

It looks like a Schwinn to me.  
The serial # format is consistent with Schwinn would place it at 1935.
Post a pic of the serial # when you get a chance.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 18, 2013)

*bottom bracket pic*



hope it helps

better frame pic of frankensteinin usein  up remaining parts i have


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 19, 2013)

Please post a pick of upper fender bridge including the top of seat tube, shot from the back.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 19, 2013)

*the fender bridges were so mangled*

that i had a pro frame builder replace them
dont know if that will help


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 19, 2013)

It will help, the area above the bridge will tell alot. There is a distinct " pinch "  with Schwinn frames that would be present.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 19, 2013)

*nother crap pic*

getting closer


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 20, 2013)

*pic added*

woud like to nail it down before i try to dress it up


----------



## chitown (Jan 20, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the joints by the head tube?


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 20, 2013)

*more pics*





damn it takes so long on my peice of a comp.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 20, 2013)

Everything about it looks like a Schwinn to me.


----------



## chitown (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd agree with the '35 Schwinn call.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 20, 2013)

*any nay sayers?*

or differing opinions


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2013)

Schwinnnnnnn


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like a '35 serial, frame does appear Schwinn. One thing I can't tell for sure though, is how the top tube appears to flange past the seat tube. Kinda unique. It might be the camera angle.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 21, 2013)

Rear fork looks wider to me, like MOTO ballooner style.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 21, 2013)

*enough space for 28" wheel*

and balloon tire
if that means anything
original color looks to be mustard yellow with blue darts
so i think thats what its gonna be
what kind of badge should i look for ?


----------



## chitown (Jan 21, 2013)

mre straightbar said:


> and balloon tire
> if that means anything
> original color looks to be mustard yellow with blue darts
> so i think thats what its gonna be
> what kind of badge should i look for ?





What is the hole pattern and spacing?

Most Schwinn badges are 2 3/16" apart.

Many options for badges:

World
Excelsior
Pioneer
Admiral
Ace
...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2013)

oval in shape, not a shield.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 21, 2013)

*yup 2 3/16*

were is best collection of badges to look at
prob like something obscure
like maybe a dept stor badge
they did that with these models didnt they?


----------

